# Is this Sx?



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Fable Wolf said:


> Wow the 5 months I spent obsessing over mine seems not as bad now.
> 
> Idk how'd you cope with that that long tbh.


Well lets just say I wasn't coping very well


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> Well lets just say I wasn't coping very well


I mean I can imagine at least a little bit. 

There were days when I with family I had to leave the room and go to some other room to collect myself because I couldn't really hold a conversation because all I could think about was my ex and emotionally I was just all over the place so I needed a couple minutes just to get it together and least try to pretend I was okay and that would happen 2-3 times a visit. 

It's a shitty thing to go through when you go all in on a relationship and it doesn't work out but at the same time feel a relationship isn't worth it if you don't go all in.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh good, another thread where sx's glorify their sx instinct!  Please continue while I look on with disdain.:Smilies3:


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Oh good, another thread where sx's glorify their sx instinct!  Please continue while I look on with disdain.:Smilies3:


Glorify?
This thread started off with me stating my experience and asking if that comes from Sx.
Now we're basically complaining about how shitty Sx is.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> Is this Sx?
> 
> I don't want to just "fuck" as in the mechanical process. i can fuck a piece of plastic. i want to tear down every single boundary between me and another person until our intimacy is so deep that i cant tell the difference between me and them anymore. Then i can feel real again.


Yes, that's Sx...

Unfortunately.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, that's Sx...
> 
> Unfortunately.


Thanks, I hate it!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> Thanks, I hate it!


lol Same here. Everyone knows being Sp/Sx/So is best.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> lol Same here. Everyone knows being Sp/Sx/So is best.


Flashback to when I thought I was sp/sx


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

banane_wane said:


> Flashback to when I thought I was sp/sx


lol Yeah. Still ultimately Sx first though.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

banane_wane said:


> Glorify?
> This thread started off with me stating my experience and asking if that comes from Sx.
> Now we're basically complaining about how shitty Sx is.


Yeah, that’s how it always starts. Sure, your OP is sx, but you don’t see Social or Self-Pres doms ever complain about how “shitty” their instincts are, only sx. Like someone else said earlier, you’re not special in this, your life isn’t any harder because you’re sx, but sx-doms really want to think it is.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Azranaes said:


> Instinctual variants don't affect how people approach and perceive human relations?
> That contradicts most of what I've read on the topic.
> 
> Also, I think you meant to direct this at OP, who was describing sx as a drive toward a nigh transcendentally metaphysical connection in relationships. The contrast I supplied was already implied by the specific use of "sx" in her query. (ie, "Is this sx" with the "as opposed to sp/so" left implicit)


You said: "_sps ability to just treat humans as interchangeable and swap them out like tools_"

That is *antisocial personality disorder*, not instinct.


----------



## Azranaes (Nov 20, 2018)

Daeva said:


> You said: "_sps ability to just treat humans as interchangeable and swap them out like tools_"
> 
> That is *antisocial personality disorder*, not instinct.


Actually, it's *hyperbole*.
If sx can be exaggerated into something metaphysical, sp can be exaggerated into something comparatively utilitarian. 

And saying people who are utilitarian have antisocial personality disorder seems about as productive as your previous post. Are you going to explain how the instincts _actually_ work, or are you just being contrarian? 



mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, that’s how it always starts. Sure, your OP is sx, but you don’t see Social or Self-Pres doms ever complain about how “shitty” their instincts are, only sx. Like someone else said earlier, you’re not special in this, your life isn’t any harder because you’re sx, but sx-doms really want to think it is.



Somebody's life isn't harder if what they want from life is harder to attain?
Really? 

And sp/sos probably don't complain about suffering due to their tendencies because sps don't approach relationships with tendencies related to OCD and sos typically have a large network of friends to help them through things (capable of helping them through things). 
If an so were to lose their reputation and be socially alienated and sent into exile or an sp lose their home, job and life savings all at the same time, they'd probably take it as devastatingly as sx takes the dissolution of something perceived to be a life-definingly meaningful relationship (although I still think sps seem to have the best knack for bouncing back/forging on--how admiring what I lack is "glorifying" the _privation_, I have no idea). 
In short, they don't bitch as much about the discomfort that comes from their unrealistic expectations because their expectations are more realistic. 
Fucking duh. 

Honestly, the ass-backwards way people interpret things is astounding. 
What drives the logic behind troll posts like these? 
If an NFP said "I wish I was as driven as ENTJs," or "I wish I was as mechanically minded as ISTPs," or "I wish I was as athletic as ESTPs," would people of the praised category start railing at them that they aren't "special" for being "different" from types they perceive to handle situations better?

Do you always insult people who offhandedly praise you for having superior coping/survival mechanisms? 
(honestly, that last sentence made me realize this situation is analogous to a support group--everybody's sitting around bitching about their shared experience... and then some people bust in at random and start screaming, "You aren't special for having PTSD!" 
Honestly, at least doing that would take more courage than trolling on the internet) 
Except I don't even see anybody complaining, "waah, my life is so hard," but rather admitting that we feel stupid for MAKING life harder. 
Does self-deprecation always strike you as boasting? (lol, just noticed you're an enneagram 4, haha. Answers that question. :tongue


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, that’s how it always starts. Sure, your OP is sx, but you don’t see Social or Self-Pres doms ever complain about how “shitty” their instincts are, only sx. Like someone else said earlier, you’re not special in this, your life isn’t any harder because you’re sx, but sx-doms really want to think it is.


lmao this is really funny for me, coming from a type 4.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Azranaes said:


> Actually, it's *hyperbole*.
> If sx can be exaggerated into something metaphysical, sp can be exaggerated into something comparatively utilitarian.
> 
> And saying people who are utilitarian have antisocial personality disorder seems about as productive as your previous post. Are you going to explain how the instincts _actually_ work, or are you just being contrarian?


Just don't engage in typism. It's against the forum rules. And more than that, it's spreading misinformation and bad attitude. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Azranaes (Nov 20, 2018)

Daeva said:


> Just don't engage in typism. It's against the forum rules. And more than that, it's spreading misinformation and bad attitude. Don't be that guy.


Nice save.:wink:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

banane_wane said:


> Is this Sx?
> 
> I don't want to just "fuck" as in the mechanical process. i can fuck a piece of plastic. i want to tear down every single boundary between me and another person until our intimacy is so deep that i cant tell the difference between me and them anymore. Then i can feel real again.


This sounds more like sx/so. Sx/sp will have some boundaries.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

@mistakenforstranger

The nature of sx is "all or nothing".
When we're in "nothing" mode its fucking awful and sx is fucking awful
When we're in "all" mode then we might "glorify" sx

It's how sx *works*


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Duo said:


> This sounds more like sx/so. Sx/sp will have some boundaries.


In another thread I was discovered to be sx/so, so this makes sense


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Duo said:


> This sounds more like sx/so. Sx/sp will have some boundaries.


Fwiw I'm sx/sp and I relate to OP greatly:


banane_wane said:


> i want to tear down every single boundary between me and another person until our intimacy is so deep that i cant tell the difference between me and them anymore. Then i can feel real alive/whole again.


I see this as classic sx 'merging'.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

banane_wane said:


> I was obsessed with my ex for 2 years


Join the club.

But that's the point here: heartbreak _lingers,_ and the worse it is the longer it lingers. Love really is a drug, and heartbreak is both very real psychological pain (it lights up the pain receptors in your brain like a Christmas tree) and withdrawal from an addiction (as love floods your body with pheromones and hormones, several of which _are_ e.g. opiates). This can be demonstrated objectively and has absolutely jack squat to do with one's instinct. IOW it doesn't matter whether one is Sp-, So-, or Sx-dom -- when one is heartbroken and emotionally devastated, the pain is real. Trying to pretend otherwise is just a gross ignorance of how instincts work and should be called out as such.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Dare said:


> Fwiw I'm sx/sp and I relate to OP greatly:
> 
> I see this as classic sx 'merging'.


Looked into this and it appears to be a core type difference, in how the instinctual stackings impact.

These are enneagram *five* descriptions of sx/so and sx/sp.

https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/five-stacks/



> *Sexual/Self-pres*
> This subtype has a lot in common the self-pres/sexual instinctual stacking. They experience many of the same internal conflicts surrounding relationships, the need for independence and emotional expression. The sexual/self-pres subtype differs however in being more intense, more counterphobic. They entertain more dark nihilistic ideas, ideas that most others don’t want to consider.
> With this subtype, a lot of energy revolves around the issue of boundaries. Sexual/self-pres Fives tend to forge strong connections quickly and deeply, but if they feel betrayed, begin to feel overwhelmed, or if they feel that the connection doesn’t serve their true needs, can seem to cut the connection precipitously and “go cold.” They have high standards for significant others. They must feel that they can share their emotions with a significant other without being judged. This is their private world that they share. Relationships can be difficult, because individuals of this subtype will still want their own space and alone time, while at other times will want intense connection. Because the social instinct is least developed, this subtype is not very concerned with how others perceive them (except their intimates). This subtype is deceptive in that they may not seem to be especially intense – until they are engaged in a conversation they find interesting. Then the intensity and emotion become apparent. The internal struggle for this subtype is similar to that of the self-pres/sexual, but more energized and volatile, and getting to know this subtype means getting to know that.
> When unhealthy, the energy of the sexual instinct can combine with the dominant type Five fixation to create a very impulsive Eight-like anger. The strength of their convictions can then come out quite forcefully.
> ...


These are the enneagram *eight* descriptions of same. 

https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/eight-stacks/



> *Sexual/Self-pres*
> This subtype is a very charismatic. They have a very assertive energy and they demand attention. The lust of the Eight combines with the sexual instinct to make one of the most fiery of the combinations of all of the enneatypes, especially if Seven is the dominant wing. Sexual/self-pres Eights aren’t afraid to tell you what they think. The “can do” attitude that the other subtypes have is now intertwined with an outward passionate storm of energy. The sexual/self-pres Eight will be similar to the self-pres/sex Eight with respect to interests and attachment to close friends and family, but the intensity level is augmented. Since the sexual instinct is first, these Eights usually don’t let an opportunity pass by to connect with those they find interesting. They can sense the power in any situation and they like to challenge people. They can enjoy making others react to them, keeping others on their toes, to find out what makes them tick. They are likely to use humor to accomplish this. When sex/self-pres Eights are unbalanced, they are very quick to anger and have a difficult time controlling their impulses.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

Huh I usually don't put a ton of stock in this stuff but I found the description for the descriptions for 7 to be scary accurate.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Azranaes said:


> Actually, it's *hyperbole*.
> If sx can be exaggerated into something metaphysical, sp can be exaggerated into something comparatively utilitarian.
> 
> And saying people who are utilitarian have antisocial personality disorder seems about as productive as your previous post. Are you going to explain how the instincts _actually_ work, or are you just being contrarian?


What is inherently metaphysical about sx-instinct, or utilitarian about sp? I'm sure Britney Spears and Madonna, or Kesha, are really focused on the metaphysical implications of their sx instinct, huh? 

* *




















> Somebody's life isn't harder if what they want from life is harder to attain?
> Really?


What exactly is harder to attain here? A relationship? As opposed to what, it's easier to attain friends and money/resources? :facepalm:



> And sp/sos probably don't complain about suffering due to their tendencies because sps don't approach relationships with tendencies related to OCD and sos typically have a large network of friends to help them through things (capable of helping them through things).
> If an so were to lose their reputation and be socially alienated and sent into exile or an sp lose their home, job and life savings all at the same time, they'd probably take it as devastatingly as sx takes the dissolution of something perceived to be a life-definingly meaningful relationship (although I still think sps seem to have the best knack for bouncing back/forging on--how admiring what I lack is "glorifying" the _privation_, I have no idea).


Really, you don't think anyone who loses any of that in any capacity wouldn't be devastated, regardless of their instinct? If a sexual or social loses their home/job it would suck too, and if a self-preservation or social lost a lover, it would devastate them too. 

I've also known socials with no "large network of friends", to be even completely friendless because they have such a hard time with social acceptance/rejection that they're afraid of putting themselves out there. 



> In short, they don't bitch as much about the discomfort that comes from their unrealistic expectations because their expectations are more realistic.
> Fucking duh.


I think people like to bitch is what I'm getting. Me too!  Don't pin this on an instinct. Any type can bitch or have unrealistic expectations.



> Honestly, the ass-backwards way people interpret things is astounding.
> What drives the logic behind troll posts like these?
> If an NFP said "I wish I was as driven as ENTJs," or "I wish I was as mechanically minded as ISTPs," or "I wish I was as athletic as ESTPs," would people of the praised category start railing at them that they aren't "special" for being "different" from types they perceive to handle situations better?
> Do you always insult people who offhandedly praise you for having superior coping/survival mechanisms?
> ...


That's not even remotely the same, because PTSD is an actual disorder brought on by trauma, while "instincts" are a made-up classification by self-styled spiritual gurus to describe supposed behavioral patterns. For all intents and purposes, they're quacks leading you to think things about yourself that have no basis in reality. 

Enjoy!








JennyJukes said:


> lmao this is really funny for me, coming from a type 4.


Isn't it, though? 



banane_wane said:


> @*mistakenforstranger*
> 
> The nature of sx is "all or nothing".
> When we're in "nothing" mode its fucking awful and sx is fucking awful
> ...


Which online instinctual description did you pull this from? As if sp can't be all-or-nothing with regards to health matters, or social isn't all-or-nothing about their loyalties. All-or-nothing is a meaningless distinction, and sx doesn't have a monopoly on this quality. 



knife said:


> Join the club.
> 
> But that's the point here: heartbreak _lingers,_ and the worse it is the longer it lingers. Love really is a drug, and heartbreak is both very real psychological pain (it lights up the pain receptors in your brain like a Christmas tree) and withdrawal from an addiction (as love floods your body with pheromones and hormones, several of which _are_ e.g. opiates). This can be demonstrated objectively and has absolutely jack squat to do with one's instinct. *IOW it doesn't matter whether one is Sp-, So-, or Sx-dom -- when one is heartbroken and emotionally devastated, the pain is real. Trying to pretend otherwise is just a gross ignorance of how instincts work and should be called out as such.*


Thanks. Someone gets it.


----------



## Azranaes (Nov 20, 2018)

mistakenforstranger said:


> What is inherently metaphysical about sx-instinct,


Do you even know what you came in here to criticize? 
Astounding capacity for following a conversation, ya got there. 
Go back and read the first post in this thread, and the thread title, and then the other posts you seem to be here to troll about even though you evidently didn't even bother to read them. 



> or utilitarian about sp?


"comparatively utilitarian" is what I said.
Meaning in contrast to the degree of nigh metaphysical desire spoken of in the op. Again, try following the conversation so I don't have to waste my time explaining things to you. You'll look like a more informed critic if you actually read and understand what you're criticizing before mouthing off. 




> What exactly is harder to attain here? A relationship? As opposed to what, it's easier to attain friends and money/resources?


Are you saying it's harder to attain money and friends than the depth of connection spoken of in the first post? Why don't you go out, right now, get off your ass and go try to acquire all three with what's left of the day. By whatever means necessary. Money, a friend, and a connection equivalent to what banane_wane made this thread about. 
Report back with your success. 

Also, go do some research. Find out, statistically, who tends to report being happier or defining themselves as more successful in life, those who prioritize a career and financial/domestic stability before settling down romantically, or those who prioritize romance over their career. 



> Really, you don't think anyone who loses any of that in any capacity wouldn't be devastated, regardless of their instinct? If a sexual or social loses their home/job it would suck too, and if a self-preservation or social lost a lover, it would devastate them too.


No shit. But is it really hard for you to grasp that the more somebody prioritizes something, the more it drives their focus, and the more the loss sets them back? Or that the harder something is to acquire, the harder it is to replace? Or that losing an idealized connection is significantly easier than losing something more tangible and realistic? 




> I've also known socials with no "large network of friends", to be even completely friendless because they have such a hard time with social acceptance/rejection that they're afraid of putting themselves out there.


Good analogy. It's like you dropped the troll mask and were actually on the same page for a moment. 



> I think people like to bitch is what I'm getting. Me too!  Don't pin this on an instinct. Any type can bitch or have unrealistic expectations.


You're the one who said this: 



> Oh good, another thread where sx's glorify their sx instinct! Please continue while I look on with disdain.


As you said, don't pin this on instinct. Any type can bitch or have unrealistic expectations. 
People who don't have anything to bitch about bitch about other people's bitching. How is what you're doing any better? At least we're bitching about our _own_ problems instead of hijacking threads to bitch about other people's. 



> "instincts" are a made-up classification by self-styled spiritual gurus to describe supposed behavioral patterns. For all intents and purposes, they're quacks leading you to think things about yourself that have no basis in reality.


So you're admitting to coming to a typology forum, where you are criticizing people of a select type, despite not believing in the pseudo-science being discussed. 
Given that indirect admission you are a troll, how have you not been banned yet? 

And to summarize your thesis, as I'm understanding it,
you came into this thread to criticize sxs for thinking they're different from you when they aren't different from you yet you were somehow able to single them out for criticism for this annoying trait that isn't specific to them?


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

Azranaes said:


> And to summarize your thesis, as I'm understanding it,
> you came into this thread to criticize sxs for thinking they're different from you when they aren't different from you yet you were somehow able to single them out for criticism for this annoying trait that isn't specific to them?


*Ladies and gentlemen, we got him*


----------



## Azranaes (Nov 20, 2018)

And to get this thread back on track with both the pros and cons of what was described, I was actually involved with an sx before. From the start, she said that what she was looking for in a man was "a Vulcan mind meld followed by a Klingon mating ritual." 
How weird does somebody have to be to actually find that a charming come-on? 
Once we did establish a connection, we often spoke of sharing a "hive mind." Always sharing thoughts, saying the same thing at the same time, intuiting things about each other without needing to verbalize it. It really does seem like fiction, and she often said she wondered if she had a psychosis and I was a delusion, being a mirror image male counterpart (instead of a psychosis, I wondered if she was a con artist early on, as I didn't think that kind of dynamic actually possible). 
It was absolutely incredible and wholly life-affirming. 

On the flip side, when we were forced apart by outside influences, attempts to keep the closeness without the romance led her into a downward spiral of drug abuse and psychological problems, which in turn led me to alcholism. She contacted me recently, years later, to say her children have been taken from her and she's facing serious legal charges, and said that her feelings for me were the catalyst for the deterioration of her mental state that led to it. 

While I did a better job of recovering, when I think back on when we were close (which is often), I still get knocked over by a wave of euphoric nostalgia followed immediately by tears (and tears don't usually come to me easily, let alone against my will), and I honestly don't think it's possible to ever find something like that again, and don't know if I'd risk it again if I did. 

So yeah. Fuck sx. 
It's amazing when you find something like that, but unlike in Disney movies, even if you actually DO manage to find something like that... nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Duo said:


> This sounds more like sx/so. Sx/sp will have some boundaries.





Duo said:


> Looked into this and it appears to be a core type difference, in how the instinctual stackings impact.
> 
> These are enneagram *five* descriptions of sx/so and sx/sp.
> 
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/five-stacks/


I like Ocean as a resource overall although I can't 100% agree with that 5 sx/sp description for me. While it's true I'm horribly fussy and will run for the hills at the first clear sign it's not 'right', I only do that *before* merging with my one. I see it as a self protecting mechanism (prevents me merging, or a failed attempt at it, with someone incompatible). 

Once merged, typical sx I am, I become a 'we' in identity and want no boundaries. Spending time alone is NOT a boundary for me -- we can spend time alone together, happily (doing our own thing quietly while sharing space). Even if apart, in a sense we never are, since we are 'one'. And I'm ready to respond when my mate calls 

Sp works in service of sx in me. There isn't any "internal conflict" there as Ocean suggests (for me anyway). I would be curious to hear if other sx/sp people do struggle.

*I see the desire/ability to merge as the core defining feature of sx.* Tearing down boundaries between ourselves and our one, as OP described, is what we --all varieties of sx-- do.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Dare said:


> I like Ocean as a resource overall although I can't 100% agree with that 5 sx/sp description for me. While it's true I'm horribly fussy and will run for the hills at the first clear sign it's not 'right', I only do that *before* merging with my one. I see it as a self protecting mechanism (prevents me merging, or a failed attempt at it, with someone incompatible).
> 
> Once merged, typical sx I am, I become a 'we' in identity and want no boundaries. Spending time alone is NOT a boundary for me -- we can spend time alone together, happily (doing our own thing quietly while sharing space). Even if apart, in a sense we never are, since we are 'one'. And I'm ready to respond when my mate calls


Agreed. Oceanmoon's Sx/So 5 sounds closer to me even though for all practical purposes I'm as social as a brick and have a pretty hardened exterior to boot.


> Sp works in service of sx in me. There isn't any "internal conflict" there as Ocean suggests (for me anyway). I would be curious to hear if other sx/sp people do struggle.


Actually for me the Sp and Sx do have consistently opposed agendas and fight within me to a standstill, or else when they can find compromise the compromise is worse than useless in the So-dom outside world. I tend to see my inner world as a deathmatch between these sides of me, the side that needs and craves bonding, oneness, and intensity, and the side that wants to build a little Château Moi for me to retreat into and become a reclusive. I'd say that conflicted view of how to approach the world is one of my more apparently driving conflicts too.


> *I see the desire/ability to merge as the core defining feature of sx.* Tearing down boundaries between ourselves and our one, as OP described, is what we --all varieties of sx-- do.


True enough! And what is often lost in these discussions is that the merged does not necessarily have to be a _partner._ Sx 5's, in particular, with their _Kentnisslust_ on par with their _Liebenslust_, will tend to merge as wholesale with the contents of their libraries as with their partner -- as I've pointed out before -- and as certain other posters in this thread seem to miss wholesale.

For the Sx 5, grokking a mathematical theorem or, say, a half-forgotten esoteric poetic technique is _at least_ as thrilling and compelling as merging with their partner. They are both merges; one just happens to be with information, is all.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Azranaes said:


> And to get this thread back on track with both the pros and cons of what was described, I was actually involved with an sx before. From the start, she said that what she was looking for in a man was "a Vulcan mind meld followed by a Klingon mating ritual."
> How weird does somebody have to be to actually find that a charming come-on?


I don't know about the Klingon ritual, that sounds a bit brutal, but I would love to find someone into the Vulcan mind meld thing.


----------



## Azranaes (Nov 20, 2018)

Euclid said:


> I don't know about the Klingon ritual, that sounds a bit brutal, but I would love to find someone into the Vulcan mind meld thing.


If you don't feel battered, breathless and unable to walk afterward, you aren't doing it right.:wink:

But I agree, the cerebral element is much more important, and much harder to find. But even Pon farr can be a bit rough, ya know.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Now, how do I manage it? I'm getting lost and since most people aren't like that at all, I'm overstepping other people's boundaries. 
How do I respect others while satisfying my needs?
How do I communicate my intense nature without posing a threat?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ukulele said:


> Now, how do I manage it? I'm getting lost and since most people aren't like that at all, I'm overstepping other people's boundaries.
> How do I respect others while satisfying my needs?
> How do I communicate my intense nature without posing a threat?


Try to meet a wider variety of people. With some, you're naturally not going to understand them, and they won't really understand you.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Try to meet a wider variety of people. With some, you're naturally not going to understand them, and they won't really understand you.


Meeting a wide variety of people when you're not a socially inclined introvert, out of school, working for yourself and living in a small, dying city doesn't seem feasible. I do that while traveling but those people are there for a second.

I was thinking more... how to balance myself out and how to communicate SX better to prevent losing precious relations.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ukulele said:


> Meeting wide variety of people when you're not a socially inclined introvert, out of school, working for yourself and living in a small, dying city doesn't seem feasible. I do that while traveling but those people are there for a second.
> 
> I was thinking more... how to balance myself out and how to communicate SX better to prevent losing precious relations.


Can't really help you there then. I'd say learn to compromise until you find a balance.


----------

